# tigernuss boilies selber machen



## karpfenangeler (17. März 2008)

Hallo alle zusammen 
ich hätte mal ne frage :q
ich würde mir mal gerne tigernuss bolies selber machen ich hab aber nirgendswo ein gutes gefunden #d
würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand mal ein gutes retzept für tigernuss bolies gibt|bla:
freue mich schon auf antworten!!


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (17. März 2008)

*AW: tigernuss boilies selber machen*

Hallo!
Dabei kann ich dir leider auch nicht helfen.
Aber vielleicht erhöhen sich deine Chancen,wenn du einfach deine Frage noch mal im  	 		 			*Karpfenangeln*-Bereich einstellst.


----------



## magic feeder (17. März 2008)

*AW: tigernuss boilies selber machen*

angel lieber direkt mit der tigernuss anstatt die teuren topköder in einen boiliemix zu verschwenden.................meine meinung


----------



## karpfenangeler (18. März 2008)

*AW: tigernuss boilies selber machen*

ja aber wenn ich dierekt mit tiegernüssen angele weis ich aber nicht wie man die zubereitet und wo man die kaufen kann


----------



## supergrisu (18. März 2008)

*AW: tigernuss boilies selber machen*

allso Tigernüsse, gibts in jedem guten Supermarkt und ich habe die noch nie anders zubereitet. |supergri


----------



## karpfenangeler (18. März 2008)

*AW: tigernuss boilies selber machen*

ah ha 
aber wie bereitet man die dann zu?


----------



## esox82 (19. März 2008)

*AW: tigernuss boilies selber machen*

Hallo!
Kuck mal hier:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=33927
mfg Andy


----------



## karpfenangeler (19. März 2008)

*AW: tigernuss boilies selber machen*

ah ja danke 
probier ich gleich aus!!!!:vik::q


----------



## Fishscout (19. März 2008)

*AW: tigernuss boilies selber machen*

welche guten supermärkte denn? Norma, Lidl, Aldi, Schlecker, Müller oder was?


----------

